# Some rare photos of Queen Elizabeth II



## Forkie (Sep 9, 2015)

On the day that Queen Elizabeth II sets the record for the world's longest reigning queen, surpassing her great-great grandmother who reigned for 63 years, 216 days, here are some rare photos of Queen Elizabeth growing up, shot by Lisa Sheridan.  There's also a nice shot of Lisa with her camera in there.  
Rarely seen pictures of Queen Elizabeth - BBC News


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Forkie.

By chance have you seen 'The Tudors'?  About the Show

I watched the series on Netflix and was fascinated by many aspects; the history, the wardrobes, the castles, the brutality etc.

I am ignorant of most Brittish history, and would like to know what others think of a series like The Tudors. 

Perhaps I should start another thread.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 9, 2015)

I loved The Tudors!  I have to say, I wasn't that thrilled about Jonathan Rhys Mehers as Henry VIII - his appearance didn't make me think Henry VIII at all - I think Henry would have been far more imposing if he was played by a larger actor, but I thought his acting, despite his appearance was great.

Although, Natalie Dormer more than made up for it as Anne Boleyn   

Coincidentally, I took a cycle ride to Hampton Court Palace on Sunday, which was Henry VIII's palace and is only a 10 mile/45 mins bike ride from my house:


----------



## Designer (Sep 9, 2015)

Naturally, I've heard of Twickenham, and Wimbledon, and you're close to Kensington and Heathrow, as well.  Thank you for the history and geography lessons.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> Naturally, I've heard of Twickenham, and Wimbledon, and you're close to Kensington and Heathrow, as well.  Thank you for the history and geography lessons.



Glad to be of service!  

If you look at the map, in the top right hand corner you can see Kensington Palace, where Prince William and Kate live and just to the right of that, you can see where Buckingham Palace is, where obviously, Her Madge lives.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Forkie said:


> I loved The Tudors!  I have to say, I wasn't that thrilled about Jonathan Rhys Mehers as Henry VIII - his appearance didn't make me think Henry VIII at all - I think Henry would have been far more imposing if he was played by a larger actor, but I thought his acting, despite his appearance was great.
> 
> Although, Natalie Dormer more than made up for it as Anne Boleyn  [emoji14]umpformylove:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I look forward to sharing it with coworkers I got hooked on The Tudors.


----------

